# Benelli Nova or Browning BPS



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Benelli Nova or Browning BPS 12 gauge. What are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Browning


----------



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

BROWNING...i shoot skeet and trap with a bps 20ga, have the trap model with engraved recever 12ga and just purchased a 12 ga bps hunter with engraved reciever they hold up real well 22000 rds threw the 20 ga bps and no problems, i think its about broke in , mabey should clean it


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Browning all the way. I have shot both as I own 4 BPS shotguns and my father has a Nova. Hands down, the Browning is just a much better gun. The Browning will be a little heavier, but the recoil is much less on the Browning. If you get the Nova, I hope you have a strong shoulder.


----------

